# Trainer in bay area CA?



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi, I have a trainer I like very much already. However, I heard of someone else that is even closer to me. Want to see if anyone on this board have heard of this person - David Deleissegues - and what their thoughts are? He's a director at the local german shepherd IPO clubs.

Secondly, is there anyone you recommend for the bay area as well? I'm in Morgan Hill so south bay would be best.

Thanks!


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We sometimes go to The K-9 Clinic this is in the Corralitos/Watsonville area. This will still be a drive for you, I'm guessing 30-45 minutes?

My dog likes the advanced class because they use a lot of agility equipment in obedience training. The facility is clean and its fun.

The down side is that classes can get crowded, even though they break up into smaller groups. Some of their customers never seem to leave / stop taking classes. Which is good for business, but not so good if you want more quality time.


----------



## Bear L (Feb 9, 2012)

Gretchen said:


> We sometimes go to The K-9 Clinic this is in the Corralitos/Watsonville area. This will still be a drive for you, I'm guessing 30-45 minutes?
> 
> My dog likes the advanced class because they use a lot of agility equipment in obedience training. The facility is clean and its fun.
> 
> The down side is that classes can get crowded, even though they break up into smaller groups. Some of their customers never seem to leave / stop taking classes. Which is good for business, but not so good if you want more quality time.


Thank you! I'm actually purposely looking for group classes, even crowded ones. The training I have right now are all 1:1 and I really want to work my dog in groups or under distractions. This is not too far for me. My current trainer is more than 1 hr away. I'll look into this.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Bear L said:


> Thank you! I'm actually purposely looking for group classes, even crowded ones. The training I have right now are all 1:1 and I really want to work my dog in groups or under distractions. This is not too far for me. My current trainer is more than 1 hr away. I'll look into this.


Yes, it couldn't hurt to observe a class or two. The dogs here come in all breeds and sizes, but the GSD's have the largest representation. The owner's name is Lance Stackhouse.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Hands down - David, if you are looking in the south bay. If you can get up to Menlo Park SCH club, (few miles off of the Thorton Ave exit, from 880) - ask for Sara Hitchens.

If you need more info, PM me.


----------

